# Losing saddle pad.



## ladyicon (Mar 13, 2012)

Any help would be appreciated. On long hilly trail rides I use a breastcollar to keep my saddle forward. The problem I have been having is that my saddle pad slides so far back it almost comes out the back of my saddle.


----------



## pink333 (Jan 12, 2014)

Does your saddle pad have girth loops and straps that strap to the buckles under the saddle flap?

If not then invest in one and it should solve all the problems, it just keeps the pad nicely centered underthe saddle!!


----------



## ladyicon (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for your help pink. I ride a gaited/western saddle, no straps or loops under flaps.


----------



## pink333 (Jan 12, 2014)

ah right. hmmmm... perhaps a gel pad under the saddle? I've never used one western but I'm sure they can be used. They are made of gel and go under the saddle pad and sorta hold it there.

I've used one once and it was pretty effective, but that was on an english saddle. However I'm sure you could use one for western  if all else fails


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Check your saddle fit. My friend has that same problem occasionally on her gaited horse. The horse's shoulder action is what ends up shoving her pad back. There's been times when I would find her saddle pad on the trail! She gets a fitter out and they adjust the saddle around the front, near the shoulders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

Have you looked into grip pads? They seam to run expensive but it would be a solution for you. This one seams to have good reviews-

Barnsby Grip Pads - All Purpose Saddle Pads from SmartPak Equine

Or any pad with something to grip under the saddle.

Good luck!


----------



## ladyicon (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I will try it all. Very desperate. Am thinking of slicing slits in saddle pad to run through breastcollar. I seem to be the only one with this problem. I ride a Missouri foxtrotter and he does have big shoulders.


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Interesting post. We have a smallish arab gelding that over steps with his hind feet by more than 12". You can cover a lot of ground with this little guy but he has a lot of body motion when you are traveling. We have to adjust his saddle pad from time to time through the day as it squirts out the back.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

ladyicon said:


> Thanks everyone. I will try it all. Very desperate. Am thinking of slicing slits in saddle pad to run through breastcollar. I seem to be the only one with this problem. I ride a Missouri foxtrotter and he does have big shoulders.


FWIW, my friend's gaited horse that tosses her saddle pad is also a MFT. Bravest horse I've ever met!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladyicon (Mar 13, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> FWIW, my friend's gaited horse that tosses her saddle pad is also a MFT. Bravest horse I've ever met!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe it is a MFT thing. Their movements are very animated


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Instead of putting slits in your pad are you able to stitch on a couple of strings that could be used to tie to your saddle? Also, I don't know what type of pad you're using but with mine, I have noticed that the ones with a "slicker" cover such as a cotton/polyester material tend to a life of their own; I have not had the same difficulties with my felt or fuzzy ones.


----------



## ladyicon (Mar 13, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> Instead of putting slits in your pad are you able to stitch on a couple of strings that could be used to tie to your saddle? Also, I don't know what type of pad you're using but with mine, I have noticed that the ones with a "slicker" cover such as a cotton/polyester material tend to a life of their own; I have not had the same difficulties with my felt or fuzzy ones.


I am using a wool felt pad, very good quality. I have also tried a tacky too (did not like). I will decide what to do tomorrow. I will post what worked.


----------

